# One meeting twice the fun



## Bobby Braley (Feb 22, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for making those of us from the killifish club feel so welcome today. A special thanks to Niko for hosting the meeting and making all feel at home.

I also wanted to give a little advice that you are free to ignor if you want to. I know some of you were able to take some killies home and I thought I might mention a few of the things that we feed to little guys. There are several types of food used to feed the killies and it seems that everyone has something different that they really like. I use Baby Brine Shrimp for the fry adn even up into adulthood, I also feed frozen Bloodworms, and live wingless Fruit Flies. Others feed blackworms grindal worms and a plethora of other foods including some flake although I have found that once they get a tast of frozen and/or live foods they aren't as happy with the flake.

If you have any questions feel free to drop buy our club site at www.dallaskillifish.com and join the forum adn ask away, you are guaranteed to get some answers. 

If you want you cna drop me an emal [email protected] or give me a call at 214-662-7694 (c)

Bobby


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Bobby,

Welcome to APC and good to see you around. I really enjoyed the meeting today. Hope this is the start of a good interaction between the two clubs.

There is ton of information over here about plants and planted tanks. If you need help, just send me a private message or e-mail me.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## Rebecca (Mar 19, 2006)

Holy cow!!! I think i've died and gone to smilie heaven!!!:angel: 



oh, ummm.... 

Hi guys!!!:wave: 

I too had a wonderful time today at the meeting and am already looking forward to doing it again. I think our clubs got along rather nicely myself. We'll definitely have to do it again soon. I'd also like to invite anyone with any questions to feel free to contact me or Kent for any questions you may have about killies.
Thanks again guys, i had a blastartyman:


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Rebecca,

Welcome to the forum. Good that you enjoy your time today. Glad it was a blast.


:bounce:


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Rebecca,

I'd like to thank you again for the beautiful albino killiefish. They seem to be adjusting to their new home. 

When I bought this 95 gal. tank it came with a guppy and one neon which I didn't have the heart to cull. The guppy has adopted the killies and has been giving them a tour of the place.  

I've tried to take pictures of the killies but they dart around so much they are nothing but a blur in the photos.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I also want to thank all of you who brought plants to share. I ended up bringing home some really neat plants...Wow!

Kathy


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Kathy,

Hi there. Have not seen you on APC before but I see you have a couple of posts there. Good you like the meeting. Hope you enjoy having your planted tank and the killies...I am wishing now I could have gotten some killies for me...but Oh well have too much stuff going with planted tanks and shrimp.

If you need any help with anything just PM me...there is tons of info around here as well...

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## Rebecca (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Kathy,

You are very welcome, i'm glad you are enjoying them. Have they colored up nicely for you yet? I too know the pains of trying to photograph an albino killi, when i first met Kent, he had killies, i'd never heard of them before. I thought they were pretty and decided to take some pics for Kent. Took me months ( and much namecallin) to get a good pic of that fish. Once i did, he poked his nose in every other pic i tried to take, uninvited. LOL 
I've loved killies ever since.

Let me know if you have any questions. I'd be happy to help in any way.



And for you Pedro... thank you for the warm welcome, it's much appreciated. Also, if you ever decide you'd like to try some killies, let me know, we have PLENTY!!!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Rebecca,

I will give a thought to the idea of having killies. I have a spare tank around and maybe I can do something nice with the killies for my wife as a gift.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Rebecca said:


> Hi Kathy,
> 
> You are very welcome, i'm glad you are enjoying them. Have they colored up nicely for you yet? I too know the pains of trying to photograph an albino killi, when i first met Kent, he had killies, i'd never heard of them before. I thought they were pretty and decided to take some pics for Kent. Took me months ( and much namecallin) to get a good pic of that fish. Once i did, he poked his nose in every other pic i tried to take, uninvited. LOL
> I've loved killies ever since.
> ...


Hi Rebecca,

The male colored up almost immediately is is VERY impressive. I love his red dots and the little bit of yellow on his tail. The female has pretty much stayed white, but I'm assuming that is normal.

Now it's just a matter of finding the time to do a little research on these neat little fish!

Thanks again and I'll let you know how it goes and I'm sure that I will have lots of questions down the road.

Kathy


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

milalic said:


> Kathy,
> 
> Hi there. Have not seen you on APC before but I see you have a couple of posts there. Good you like the meeting. Hope you enjoy having your planted tank and the killies...I am wishing now I could have gotten some killies for me...but Oh well have too much stuff going with planted tanks and shrimp.
> 
> ...


Hi Pedro and thanks for your offer of help and advice...I'm sure I'll use that.

The Discus forums keep me pretty busy but I try to get to the planted forums when I have time. It's so hard to be well-rounded in the aquatic world when there are so many directions that you can stray off to. 

Kathy


----------

